# The Results of Demon Shine as a Rinse Aid



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

I just thought I share a few pictures of the results of Demon Shine as a rinse aid, when I was reading about it I heard the positives but never saw any pictures of it at work so bought some to try. I totally forgot about it until I washed my dads car that hadn't been touched for a long time and after rinsing it seemed to be holding a lot of water on the roof and bonnet so out came the Demon Shine, it was a cap full in a bucket of water and just tipped over the car. I was amazed how much little water was left and how much easier/quicker it was to dry after.

I did a mates car this weekend that hadn't had tlc for a while so took some pictures, after AB snow foam/rinse/washed with AG shampoo/rinsed I poured a plain bucket of water over it and after a minute it left this:



















Then a bucket of water tipped over with Demon Shine and after a minute it left this:



















I hope that is useful to anyone thinking of buying some, I won't be without it from now on :thumb:

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

It works amazingly well during the rinse with a PW if you have one. 

If you use snow foam, once its needing to be removed fill your detergent bottle with demon shine and rinse using that. 

You dont get anywhere near as much water left on the car like you do normally when rinisng with just water. Plus it gives it a little bit of bling


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

apmaman said:


> It works amazingly well during the rinse with a PW if you have one.


Agreed - I use it neat in the bottle supplied with the Nilfisk, hardly any drying to do afterwards and a surprising amount of beading for such a cheap product :thumb:


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Great! not tried it through the lance yet, always learning on here :thumb:


----------



## Rickstarbo (Apr 2, 2011)

Where do you get this from?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Asda do 2 big bottles for a 5er. I think halfords do an even bigger bottle for 9.99 I dont what the size of the halfords one to see if its cheaper buying two from asda's or one from halfords


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I get it from Wilkinson but Asda sell it


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its in the Halfords 3 for 2 offer, bought some at the weekend


----------



## Rickstarbo (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll definitely have to get myself some of that.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

You guys know that using an open ended hose after rinsing will leave a practically dry car right?

It's insanely easy, I have never needed to use a drying aid as the car is almost dry after using this technique.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i apply it diluted in a 500ml spray bottle, id say on an average size car i use around 250ml of product, it stops streaking aswell.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm I bought some to try as a qd but it was rubbish. So looks like you lot has given me a use for it  will try it through the foam lance


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm with you Eddy, open ended hose does it for me, very little water left if any and streak free, and usually no water spots :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

On cars with no protection you can use an open hose but the water will not sheet nearly as well compared to one with protection hence why using a product like this speeds up on drying and saves having soaking wet towels etc. I have done enough cars without any sort of protection to know this


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

jamie_s said:


> Hmm I bought some to try as a qd but it was rubbish. So looks like you lot has given me a use for it  will try it through the foam lance


why was it rubbish Jamie? i was going to try using it in this way too the wkend. . .
daiud


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics as you say we go on about it but no pics...:lol:

I very rarely get the hose pipe out never mind the power washer..:lol:

I do 2 bucket wash, one panel at a time as you would with one bucket of ONR.

Wash the panel and actually rinse with the Demon shine, i use the part made up ones from the 2 lt bottles the ones that are at 2 for £5 in asda.

From these bottles i use a dispensing pump and i put 3 pumps in a watering can so thats 90ml and top up with water the watering can i use holds 6.75 Litres.

This is enough if used carefully to do a polo sized car so average medium hatchback.

So that works out @ 22 rinses from one 2lt bottle. Cost if you get 2 for £5 works out at about 12p a rinse...:thumb:

well worth it for time saved...:thumb:

Now its worth noting that there is the stronger strengths they do the 1lt spray bottle that can be diluted to a rinse aid but is mainly a QD.

Then the very small bottle of concentrate that is one cap to a bucket as rinse aid and think that is 10 application if you go by there instructions.

Think i still have 7 of the 2lt bottles...:lol:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

meraredgti said:


> why was it rubbish Jamie? i was going to try using it in this way too the wkend. . .
> daiud


It just spread around like water and was useless, try it I cant remember if I diluted it or not


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

meraredgti said:


> why was it rubbish Jamie? i was going to try using it in this way too the wkend. . .
> daiud


It just spread around like water and was useless, try it I cant remember if I diluted it or not you might get better results


----------



## BRABUS R230 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Demon Shine is Great*

I have been using demon Shine for over 2 years (and I use it twice a week every week) and I have found it very good as a detail spray, I have tried many detail sprays including top makes like Finish Kare 425, Maguires NXT Speed Detailer, Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical, Astonish Spray 'n' Shine and more, I must admit that I have noticed much difference between the ones that I have tried but Demon Shine used neat as a detailer gave a enhanced gloss finish that gets peoples attention and they often say "how do you get your car so shiny" my car is a metallic black finish, Mercedes call it "Obsidian Black" I must say that I have over £1,000 worth of various car cleaning products, I have come to a conclusion, my conclusion is that there are many over priced car cleaning products, some very good and some absolute crap!
Without naming name a particular well known company has over 7spray type details/quick detailers. I know that many of you will disagree and some of you may even say that I am talking crap but it seems that some of these companies produce such a wide range of the same products (I am talking about detail sprays in particular) its so confusing for the novice. I want to say more but I have to be careful as I don't want to offend, this is not my purpose, i just feel that some of these companies are taking advantage.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Brabus

Which version of Demon Shine do you use and what is your method (dilution and technique).

Cheers


----------



## BRABUS R230 (Apr 30, 2010)

hag said:


> Hi Brabus
> 
> Which version of Demon Shine do you use and what is your method (dilution and technique).
> 
> Cheers


I used Demon Shine "Spray On Shine", I use it neat, after rinse my car, I remove most of the water using a microfiber towel, most of the time I give my car a quick polish using Zymol Cleaner Wax ,then finish off with Demon Shine "Spray On Shine" I have found that when using the Zymol Cleaner Wax it should be applied with a damp micro fiber cloth, then use a clean dry Microfiber cloth to remove the haze left by the Zymol Cleaner wax, after you have done that, finish off with the Demon Shine Spray On Shine, its Brilliant!
Twice a year I Clay my bodywork and use my DA random orbital buffer, I cant tell you enough how great the finish on my car looks, I often have my car on show at various Car Shows and often people make a comment on the Glass-like finish, anybody who has owned or own a black car will tell you that Black and other dark colors show up every swirl, spider and other marks easily, I am very happy with my technique, it works well for me, I am no expert or profession detailer, I am just a car enthusiast who loves to keep his car looking great without spending more than I need to.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

BRABUS R230 said:


> I used Demon Shine "Spray On Shine", I use it neat, after rinse my car, I remove most of the water using a microfiber towel, most of the time I give my car a quick polish using Zymol Cleaner Wax ,then finish off with Demon Shine "Spray On Shine" I have found that when using the Zymol Cleaner Wax it should be applied with a damp micro fiber cloth, then use a clean dry Microfiber cloth to remove the haze left by the Zymol Cleaner wax, after you have done that, finish off with the Demon Shine Spray On Shine, its Brilliant!
> Twice a year I Clay my bodywork and use my DA random orbital buffer, I cant tell you enough how great the finish on my car looks, I often have my car on show at various Car Shows and often people make a comment on the Glass-like finish, anybody who has owned or own a black car will tell you that Black and other dark colors show up every swirl, spider and other marks easily, I am very happy with my technique, it works well for me, I am no expert or profession detailer, I am just a car enthusiast who loves to keep his car looking great without spending more than I need to.


Good little post and sounds like the 1lt spray bottle which is what i view as there QD solution...:thumb:


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 2lt bottle (8 applications it states). Any suggestions on the best dilution to use in the same way as the ready mixed solution.
Cheers


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

hag said:


> I have a 2lt bottle (8 applications it states). Any suggestions on the best dilution to use in the same way as the ready mixed solution.
> Cheers


This is the rinse aid solution i feel and post number 16 in this thread is what i do with the 2lt bottles....:thumb:


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply JD. Can the rinse aid version be made into a QD. If so how much sould be put into a litre of water.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great review Sneaks:thumb:


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

BRABUS R230 said:


> I have been using demon Shine for over 2 years (and I use it twice a week every week) and I have found it very good as a detail spray, I have tried many detail sprays including top makes like Finish Kare 425, Maguires NXT Speed Detailer, Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical, Astonish Spray 'n' Shine and more, I must admit that I have noticed much difference between the ones that I have tried but Demon Shine used neat as a detailer gave a enhanced gloss finish that gets peoples attention and they often say "how do you get your car so shiny" my car is a metallic black finish, Mercedes call it "Obsidian Black" I must say that I have over £1,000 worth of various car cleaning products, I have come to a conclusion, my conclusion is that there are many over priced car cleaning products, some very good and some absolute crap!
> Without naming name a particular well known company has over 7spray type details/quick detailers. I know that many of you will disagree and some of you may even say that I am talking crap but it seems that some of these companies produce such a wide range of the same products (I am talking about detail sprays in particular) its so confusing for the novice. I want to say more but I have to be careful as I don't want to offend, this is not my purpose, i just feel that some of these companies are taking advantage.


Agree on this one, I use it as a quick detailer at the end of sorting the car out and it does work great, it's cheap and produces great results. Thumb up from me :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

My missus old man has some of this so I used it last night as I washed the car at 9pm. Did a quick wash, rinsed and then put some demon shine in the bucket and poured it over the car, then rinsed again. The car has zero protection on it and the paint badly oxidised so no shine. Having a quick look this morning there are no water spots and some of the panels actually have some reflection from a distance. Tempted to buy some myself now...but what is best, the pre-mixed stuff or neat?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

apmaman said:


> It works amazingly well during the rinse with a PW if you have one.
> 
> If you use snow foam, once its needing to be removed fill your detergent bottle with demon shine and rinse using that.
> 
> You dont get anywhere near as much water left on the car like you do normally when rinisng with just water. Plus it gives it a little bit of bling


I have done that for ages with great result about 1 750ml bottle with 100ml of demon shine and the results are fantastic


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

been using demon shine for year think its marvellous. first started using it on my megane which was black and always streaked until i found demon shine.vsinse used it on y many cars and always gives a great shiney finsh and provides some beading.


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

tried demon shine for the first time today, bought the 2 for 5 quid ones from asda. Used about half what it recommends so about 125ml in a bucket of water poured over with a jug after a wash and pressure rinse. Got to say I'm quite impressed, didn't sheet off the car like i expected but it was definately better than just a pressure rinse and no water spots at all after a quick wipe with a drying towel. Might try it in the foam lance next time.


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

mmm very interesting i think im off to asda :lol:

for bot types as i need a new QD :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

guy_92 said:


> On cars with no protection you can use an open hose but the water will not sheet nearly as well compared to one with protection hence why using a product like this speeds up on drying and saves having soaking wet towels etc. I have done enough cars without any sort of protection to know this


Yeah sorry I should of made myself clear, I meant on a car that is well maintained etc, on a car with no protection this method would probably still work but to much less of an extent.:thumb:


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Gave this a shot today and here is what I got


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

One problem iv noticed is that when it goes onto the windscreen it smears when using the wipers. 
Do not alow it to go onto the windows


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I rate the stuff, It dilute it 50/50 and put it in a spray bottle and use it on my wifes SLK after it has been washed. SLK is well looked after and the demon shine seems to give it a nice glossy shine. Also very good mixed 50/50 as a clay lube


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

chris- said:


> One problem iv noticed is that when it goes onto the windscreen it smears when using the wipers.
> Do not alow it to go onto the windows


Yeah it is a pita but if you give the windows a quick clean it soon comes off.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had no issue with the screen but i tend to just wipe over the screen with damp mit, the screen as all glass on mine is wearing carlack repellent.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

hag said:


> Thanks for the reply JD. Can the rinse aid version be made into a QD. If so how much sould be put into a litre of water.


Sorry cant comment i dont really use QD i just wash for the main.
Tried it briefly but think you need to be running the 2lt at a neat or 1.1 ratio.
Just give it a go and post your findings.:thumb:


----------

